# Who's Wading in the AM tomorrow?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone going wading tomorrow morning?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz,.. How did it go? I didn't get a chance to get out this weekend but gonna try to go this Monday. I'm off of work so gotta go hopefully the rain don't mess it up for me.

Gus


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well wind was blowing harder today than last week. I was almost chest deep and could clearly see my feet, no bait either. I only managed a 15" flounder.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna try it in the morning. I'll send you a report. Hopefully I can catch more than a cold! Lol


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

So how did you do this morning?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Conditions, water color, tide moving, active bait but nothing to brag about. 3 undersized specks, 2 sand trout, rat red and 1 just keeper flounder.. Extremely slow.. Figured it was gonna turn on.
Oh well next time


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

You plan on doing any fishing this coming weekend?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz13 said:


> You plan on doing any fishing this coming weekend?


I'll be out of town starting tomorrow thru late Sunday. This weekend is out of the picture. :disappointed: hoping for the next one
Gus


----------

